# MAC Collection Release Dates and Links to Colour Stories



## Janice (Sep 25, 2006)

*2011 MAC Release Dates*



 		Jan 11 - Peacocky 
 


*2010 MAC Release Dates*



 		Dec 10 - False Lashes Mascara 
 		Dec 10 - Stylishly Yours 
 		Dec 10 - Cham Pale 
 		Nov 10 - MAC & Marcel Wanders Couture 
 		Oct 10 - A Tartan Tale 
 		Sept 10 - Pro Longwear 
 		Sept 10 - Venomous Villains 
 		Aug 10 - Viva Glam Fall 10 
 		Aug 10 - Nail Trend F/W 10 
 		Aug 10 - Fabulous Felines 
 		July 10 - Dare To Wear 
 		08 July 10 - Digi Pops 
 		08 July 10 - Alice + Olivia 
 		08 July 10 - In The Groove 
 		27 May 10 - To The Beach 
 		22 Apr 10 - Pret A Papier 
 		08 Apr 10 - Prep For Colour 
 		01 Apr 10 - Art Supplies 
 		11 Mar 10 -  Give Me Liberty Of London 
 		04 Mar 10 -  Mineralize blush duos 
 		04 Mar 10 -  Too Fabulous 
 		25 Feb 10 - Tabloid Beauty 
 		18 Feb 10 - Riveting 
 		11 Feb 10 -  Viva Glam From Our Lips 
 		11 Feb 10 - Spring Colour Forecast 
 		07 Jan 10 - All Ages, All Races, All Sexes 
 		07 Jan 10 - MAC in Lillyland 
 
*2009 MAC Release Dates*



 		01/01 - Carry All Traincase (Partner locations on 01 Jan 09. MAC stores + MACCosmetics.com already rec'd this on 10/16.) 	
 		01/08 - Brunette Blonde Redhead 
 		02/05 - Creme Team 
 		02/05 - Well Defined 
 		02/12 - Hello Kitty Collection 
 		03/05 - Kitty Kouture Collection 
 		03/12 - Grand Duos 
 		03/19 - Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipstick 
 		03/19 - Sugarsweet Collections 
 		04/02 - Colour Ready 
 		04/23 - Rose Romance 
 		04/30 - Double Dazzle 
 		05/28 - Style Warriors 
 		06/11 - Naked Honey 
 		07/02 - Euristocrats II 
 		07/09 - Colour Craft 
 		07/09 (The Bay) and 07/17 (Nordstrom) Graphic Gardens (Nordstrom's Anniversary Collection) 	
 		07/09 (The Bay) and 07/17 (Nordstrom) Look in a Box (Nordstrom's Anniversary Collection) 	
 		07/30 -  Baby Blooms 
 		07/30 - Love That Look 
 		08/20 - Makeup Art Cosmetics 
 		08/27 - F/W 09 Nail Trend (Jin Soon Choi for MAC Nail Lacquer Collection) 
 		08/27 - Flirt with Fall 
 		09/10 - MAC in HD 
 		09/17 - Trend F/W 09 Collection 
 		09/17 - Process Colour Collection (Pro Colour Expansion) 
 		09/24 - Style Black 
 		09/24 - Zoom Fast Black Lash 
 		09/24 - Dazzleglass Cremes 
 		10/12 - Dsquared2 
 		10/15 - Holiday 09: Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Collection 
 		10/15 - Holiday 09: Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Kits Part I 
 		11/25 - Baroque Boudoir (Annual couture collection featuring stylized packaging and higher quality ingredients) 	
 		12/26 - Love Lace 
 		12/26 - Warm and Cozy 
 
 	Holiday 09 Cliff Notes:

	Magic, Mirth & Mischief Colour Story - Oct (US)/02 Nov (AU)

	Mineralized Eyeshadow Duos x 6
	Softsparkle Eye Pencils x 2
	Lipsticks x 4
	Dazzleglasses x 3
	Cremesheen Glass x 3
	Mineralised Blush x 2
	Nail Lacquer x 2
	*****

	Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets part I - 02 Nov (AU)

	Lip Sets x 2 (Warm, Cool)
	Eye Palettes x 4 (Warm, Starlet, Resort)
	Brush Sets (precision, eye, buffing) - Apparently the lineup of brushes in these sets has changed this season
	Viva Glam Set
	Face Kit (Fleur, Bronze)
	Eye bag
	The promo pic for this has square boxes/palettes with round colored spots that looked like they could be see-through parts to the shadows underneath and were kind of raised like bubbles. The background colour on the box/palette was gold.
	*****

	Love's Divine Lash Kit - 02 Nov (AU)

	#7 Lash
	Pentultimate Liner
	Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter
	Promo-sized Zoomlash
	Note: This is a Myers exclusive in AU, so I guess this might be a Nordies Exclusive in the US. This is in a metallic, bronzy-pewter bag that is similar in shape to last holiday's Red She Said brush bags.
	*****

	Magic, Mirth & Mischief Holiday Sets Part II - 16 Nov (AU)

	Lip & Lustreglass Sets (Coral, Pink, Neutral)
	Pigment Sets (Warm, Cool)
	Softsparkle Eye Pencil Set


*2008 MAC Release Dates*



 		01/10 - N Collection 
 		02/07 - Slimshine 
 		02/13 - Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 Loose 
 		02/13 - Fafi for MAC 
 		03/06 - Strobe 
 		03/06 - Viva Glam VI 	
 		03/13 - Beauty Powder Blush 
 		03/27 - Heatherette 
 		04/02 - Euristocrats - Overseas Exclusive (Africa, Middle East, Europe and India) 	
 		04/17 - Dresscamp 
 		05/01 - Dazzleglass 
 		05/01 - Skinsheen 
 		05/01 - Naughty Nauticals 
 		05/29 - Neo Sci-Fi 
 		05/29 - Solar Field 
 		05/29 - Future Earth 
 		05/29 - Tendertones 
 		05/29 - Summer Trend Bags 08 
 		06/12 - Cool Heat 
 		07/10 - Sonic Chic 
 		07/10 - New View 
 		07/10 - Electroflash 
 		07/18 - Colour Forms Nordstrom Anniversary collection 	
 		07/31 - LustreTwins 
 		07/31 - Starflash 
 		08/21 - Cult of Cherry 
 		08/21 - Overrich 
 		09/25 - Suite Array 
 		09/25 - Gold Fever 
 		09/25 - Cremesheen 
 		10/02 - MAC for Ungaro Collaboration Collection 
 		10/09 - MAC for Manish Arora Collaboration Collection 
 		10/16 - Carry All Traincase (MAC stores + MACCosmetics.com only. Partner locations on 01 Jan 09) 	
 		10/16 - Mineralize Line Expansion and Displayer 
 		10/16 - Sheer Minerals 
 		10/16 - Red She Said (Holiday Colour Collection) 
 		10/23 - Kids Helping Kids (Holiday Cards that support the MAC AIDS Fund) 	
 		10/23 - Giftables (Holiday gift containers for customers to fill/purchase and give as gifts) 	
 		10/23 - Passions of Red (Holiday Palettes) 
 		10/23 - Enchanting Vermillion Fashion Eye Kit 
 		10/23 - Adoring Carmine Bags (Holiday Lip Bags and Brush Sets) 
 		10/23 - Passionately Red (Holiday Viva Glam Lip Palettes) 
 		10/30 - Perfect Style (Holiday brush bag and full-size brushes): Saks store exclusive 	
 		11/06 - Dazzle Lash Mascara 
 		11/06 - Little Darlings (Holiday Minis) 
 		11/13 - Fall/Winter Trend Bags 08 
 		11/20 - Metal Urge 
 		11/26 - Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit (Holiday makeup bag and makeup): MAC store exclusive 	
 		11/26 - Enchanting Vermillion 5 Basic Brush Kit (Holiday brush canister and SE brushes): MAC store exclusive 	
 		11/27 - Monogram - MAC's annual couture collection 
 		12/18 - Chill 
 		12/26 - Lash and Dash (Formerly known as 'Lash Sidebar') 
 		12/26 - Dame Edna


----------

